# TORTOISE FOUND



## bigred (May 10, 2013)

Anyone lose a CDT in the Southern Calif. area.  My neighbor found this tortoise and brought it to me because he thought I could hold onto it until we find the owners. I think it is a neighbors and Im going to go talk to them. Very friendly and healthy


Tortoise made it back home, saw a lady frantic looking up and down the street. The gardener left the gate open


----------



## SpdTrtl (May 10, 2013)

Now it knows where to find strawberries!


----------



## Pokeymeg (May 10, 2013)

Yay for happy endings!!


----------



## N2TORTS (May 10, 2013)

Cool Beans Ed .....


----------



## AZtortMom (May 10, 2013)

Happy turtle dance! 


Life is good


----------



## ascott (May 10, 2013)

What a beautiful tort and good job Ed... I bet your Mom enjoyed him for a bit as well....


----------



## bigred (May 10, 2013)

ascott said:


> What a beautiful tort and good job Ed... I bet your Mom enjoyed him for a bit as well....



Mom wanted to keep him or her if we couldnt find the owner. apparently the neighbors 2 doorsdown have CDT. That was a very perfect tortoise


----------



## ascott (May 10, 2013)

> That was a very perfect tortoise



That tort was wild at one time-- sure does make a perfect tort ....


----------



## bigred (May 10, 2013)

ascott said:


> > That was a very perfect tortoise
> 
> 
> 
> That tort was wild at one time-- sure does make a perfect tort ....



When I see her again I will ask her how long she has had him and where she got him. The lady I talked to was the renter from the back house not the owner of the tort


----------



## ascott (May 10, 2013)

The shell is a dead give away Ed.....I bet the tort is 40+ years old, easily....beautiful...


----------



## bigred (May 10, 2013)

ascott said:


> The shell is a dead give away Ed.....I bet the tort is 40+ years old, easily....beautiful...



I didnt really think about it very much but she is pretty smooth. I think she has 2 or more in her backyard, I will inquire if I can. So the tort would be older than US RIGHT  Your 30 right


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (May 11, 2013)

Cool! That's awesome how you found the little guys home!


----------



## ascott (May 11, 2013)

> So the tort would be older than US RIGHT  Your 30 right



Ohhh, Absolutely


----------



## kathyth (May 11, 2013)

This made my day!
You are a tortoise hero!


----------



## bigred (May 11, 2013)

kathyth said:


> This made my day!
> You are a tortoise hero!



Ive been called alot of things but never a tort hero. Just wanted to get the tort back to the owner, I wouldnt want anyone keeping my tort if it got out. No gardeners are coming in my backyard, plus cinder blocks, plus locked gates. Actually seeing that CDT just made me want one. That tortoise was super active and friendly or use to people


----------



## ascott (May 11, 2013)

> super active and friendly



Yup, that is their M O


----------

